# Errore di compilazione amule-adunanza

## luca120

Ciao a tutto non riesco a capire quale sia il problema della compilazione!!! mi posto il risultato 

```
 emerge -av net-p2p/amuleadu

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1  USE="gtk nls unicode -daemon -debug -geoip -remote -stats -upnp" 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /var/lib/layman/dottout

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1 from dottout

 * aMule-AdunanzA-2010.1-2.2.6.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Package:    net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1

 * Repository: dottout

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux multilib nls unicode userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking aMule-AdunanzA-2010.1-2.2.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/work

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/work/aMule-AdunanzA-2010.1-2.2.6' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4 -I m4 ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/work/aMule-AdunanzA-2010.1-2.2.6 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/work/aMule-AdunanzA-2010.1-2.2.6 ...

 * wxGTK with gtk support will be used

 * Checking wxGTK-2.8 for X support ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Requested wxWidgets:        unicode 2.8

 * Using wxWidgets:            gtk2-unicode-release-2.8

 * econf: updating aMule-AdunanzA-2010.1-2.2.6/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating aMule-AdunanzA-2010.1-2.2.6/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --with-wx-config=/usr/lib64/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8 --with-wxbase-config=/usr/lib64/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8 --enable-amulecmd --disable-debug --enable-optimize --disable-amule-daemon --disable-geoip --enable-nls --disable-webserver --disable-cas --disable-alcc

configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --with-wxbase-config

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking if this is a FreeBSD 4 or earlier system... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether the C++ compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/work/aMule-AdunanzA-2010.1-2.2.6':

configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/work/aMule-AdunanzA-2010.1-2.2.6/config.log

 * ERROR: net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3379:  Called econf '--with-wx-config=/usr/lib64/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8' '--with-wxbase-config=/usr/lib64/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8' '--enable-amulecmd' '--disable-debug' '--enable-optimize' '--disable-amule-daemon' '--disable-geoip' '--enable-nls' '--disable-webserver' '--disable-cas' '--disable-alcc'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  552:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'dottout': '/var/lib/layman/dottout/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/work/aMule-AdunanzA-2010.1-2.2.6'

>>> Failed to emerge net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1:

 * ERROR: net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3379:  Called econf '--with-wx-config=/usr/lib64/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8' '--with-wxbase-config=/usr/lib64/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8' '--enable-amulecmd' '--disable-debug' '--enable-optimize' '--disable-amule-daemon' '--disable-geoip' '--enable-nls' '--disable-webserver' '--disable-cas' '--disable-alcc'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  552:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'dottout': '/var/lib/layman/dottout/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/work/aMule-AdunanzA-2010.1-2.2.6'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

ho provato anche da sorgente ma quando do il comando 

```
./configure
```

 mi esce 

```
./configure

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking if this is a FreeBSD 4 or earlier system... no

checking for g++... g++

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for flex... flex

checking lex output file root... lex.yy

checking lex library... -lfl

checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for bison... bison -y

checking for ranlib... (cached) ranlib

checking for strip... strip

checking for ar... ar

checking for ld... ld

checking for zlib >= 1.1.4... yes (version 1.2.3)

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for File::Copy... ok

checking whether we need the GUI... yes

checking for the --with-toolkit option... will be automatically detected

checking for the --with-wxshared option... will be automatically detected

checking for the --with-wxdebug option... will be automatically detected

checking for the --with-wxversion option... will be automatically detected

checking for wx-config... /usr/bin/wx-config

checking for wxWidgets version >= 2.8.0 (--unicode=yes)... yes (version 2.8.10)

checking for wxWidgets static library... no

checking if wxWidgets was built in DEBUG mode... no

checking if wxWidgets was built in STATIC mode... no

checking which wxWidgets toolkit was selected... gtk2

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

./configure: line 8376: syntax error near unexpected token `{'

./configure: line 8376: `fi      { $as_echo "$as_me:${as_lineno-$LINENO}: result: $result$resultstr" >&5

```

ps ho gia installato tutte le librerie che richiede amule-adunanza!

----------

## ciro64

notavo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> checking whether the C++ compiler works... no 
> 
> configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1/work/aMule-AdunanzA-2010.1-2.2.6': 
> ...

 

Per caso hai messo delle CFLAGS o LDFLAGS "particolari/eccessive/esotiche" ?

```

$ uname -a

$ grep "FLAGS\|CHOST" /etc/make.conf
```

In caso affermativo, proverei con FLAGS "tranquille"; altrimenti proverei a ricompilere gcc.

----------

## luca120

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> notavo:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> checking whether the C++ compiler works... no 
> ...

 

dimenticavooo auguri a tutti  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  mmm si meglio che vi posto il mio make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl --as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

AUTOCLEAN="yes" 

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-kde -qt4 -bluetooth dbus hal X gnome gtk fixlafiles cvs multilib threads dvd alsa mmx sse sse2 sse3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.ing.umu.se/linux/gentoo/"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

----------

## ciro64

Auguroni  :Smile: 

Usando 64 bits, so essere sconsigliato il -fomit-frame-pointer che, quindi, rimuoverei dalle CFLAGS

Riguardo le LDFLAGS il -Wl,--as-needed è già contemplato

```

eselect news read 4

2010-08-01-as-needed-default

  Title                     --as-needed enabled in default profiles

  Author                    Tomáš Chvátal <scarabeus@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2010-08-01

  Revision                  1

-Wl,--as-needed has been added to the default profile's LDFLAGS.

This option optimizes the linking process, only linking binaries to

libraries that are trully needed. This way, fewer libraries are loaded

at runtime and fewer packages need to be rebuilt after library updates.

To take advantage of the new default you can either rebuild world now

or just allow the system to migrate incrementally as it updates.

Please note that setting LDFLAGS="<your flags>" in your make.conf will

override the profile defaults. If you want to add additional LDFLAGS

it is recommended to use LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} <your flags>" instead to

avoid this.

For more information on --as-needed, read [1].

 

[1] http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/asneeded.xml

```

In Generale:

```

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} <your flags>"
```

per esempio io ho messo:

```

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

```

Prova a commentarle in make.conf e riprova la compilazione.

PS: ecco ... rileggendo mi accorgo ora che c'è un errore di sintassi proprio relativamente a LDFLAGS nel tuo make.conf omettendo la "virgola" fra -Wl e --as-needed  :Smile: 

----------

## luca120

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Auguroni 
> 
> Usando 64 bits, so essere sconsigliato il -fomit-frame-pointer che, quindi, rimuoverei dalle CFLAGS
> 
> Riguardo le LDFLAGS il -Wl,--as-needed è già contemplato
> ...

 

grazie per avermi aiutato  :Smile:  alla fine ho messo quello che hai messo tu! ed è andato tutto a buon fine  :Smile: 

O.T per non aprire un altro topic per avere solo una risposta!!! dato che ho installato gnome-ligth non riesco a trovare il pacchetto e SOLO il pacchetto per variare il volume dal pannello!!! nelle altre distribuzioni se mi ricordo bene si chiama gnome-audio-applet o qualcosa del genere!!!

----------

## lele_dj

 *luca120 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ........
> 
> O.T per non aprire un altro topic per avere solo una risposta!!! dato che ho installato gnome-ligth non riesco a trovare il pacchetto e SOLO il pacchetto per variare il volume dal pannello!!! nelle altre distribuzioni se mi ricordo bene si chiama gnome-audio-applet o qualcosa del genere!!!

 

Potrebbe essere che non hai la flag "gstreamer" attiva .... avevo riscontrato un problema simile e avevo risolto attivando la flag e ricompilando 

P.S.  che profilo hai attivato?

Se hai il profilo gnome la flag dovrebbe essere attiva di default ... a meno che tu non la abbia disattivata nel tuo make.conf

----------

## luca120

 *lele_dj wrote:*   

>  *luca120 wrote:*   
> 
> ........
> 
> O.T per non aprire un altro topic per avere solo una risposta!!! dato che ho installato gnome-ligth non riesco a trovare il pacchetto e SOLO il pacchetto per variare il volume dal pannello!!! nelle altre distribuzioni se mi ricordo bene si chiama gnome-audio-applet o qualcosa del genere!!! 
> ...

 

io ho gnome-light sono riuscito a farla comparire ma appena clicco su (volume control) mi appare 

```
Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory)
```

 ho provato ad emergere quel pacchetto ma non lo trova!

----------

## ciro64

Lele_dj ti invitava a controllare il profilo scelto:

```

$ eselct profile list
```

Quindi magari selezionare quello che più si addice ai tuoi gusti  :Smile: 

Con una piccola ricerca si può notare che per gnome-volume-control occorre:

```

$ qfile -e gnome-volume-control

gnome-extra/gnome-media (/usr/bin/gnome-volume-control)

gnome-extra/gnome-media (/usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-volume-control)

gnome-extra/gnome-media (/usr/share/omf/gnome-volume-control)

```

In dettaglio:

```

$ eix gnome-media

gnome-extra/gnome-media

     Available versions:  (2) 2.30.0-r1 ~2.32.0

        {pulseaudio}

     Installed versions:  2.30.0-r1(2)(00:30:57 20/12/2010)(-pulseaudio)

     Homepage:            http://ronald.bitfreak.net/gnome-media.php

     Description:         Multimedia related programs for the GNOME desktop

```

Prova ad emergerlo (se hai un profilo "generico" allora prova prima ad usarne uno più "mirato" per esempio desktop/gnome).

altra utility che ritengo interessante è alsa-utils (in questo caso non so se gnome-light già la "incorpora" )

nel caso di utilizzo di alsa-utils, potrai poi impostare

```

# rc-update add alsasound default && rc
```

In terminale puoi avvalerti (da user) di

```

$ alsamixer
```

per regolare i vari livelli  :Smile: 

----------

